# Need some help on a Look



## msporter (Sep 29, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knew what model Look this is. I have tried searching through Bikepedia and other places but I cannot figure out what frame this is or the year.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Are the tubes round or triangular?


----------



## msporter (Sep 29, 2008)

They are round.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My first guess would be a 2001 KG281 because the paint matches exactly but the 281 has a triagular top tube/


----------



## msporter (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry I am a bit of newb with this. But here is a picutre of the tubes.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> My first guess would be a 2001 KG281 because the paint matches exactly but the 281 has a triangular top tube/



Agreed. The top tube definitely looks like it is triangulated in the first picture. I'm not sure if the "Pro Series" sticker on the on the seatube in the second picture was on the 281/381"s. I have that same sticker on my KG361...nevertheless those tubes do look shaped (AKA 281/381).

It is a very nice bike and looks to be set up with high end components...you are very lucky.:thumbsup:


----------

